# Upper chest Help



## Munchie (Sep 4, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good exercise for the upper chest? I have noticed my lower chest growing faster than the top, or is that normal to start with?

AJ


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

incline dumbell press


----------



## Munchie (Sep 4, 2005)

excellent, their on my routine already, i'll concentrate more on them next time.

Cheers.

AJ


----------



## shaun1466867922 (Oct 24, 2004)

i use incline flys, press, not to heavy, squeez and make the upper chest do the work, i direct the force to them by using a lower poundage.


----------



## Munchie (Sep 4, 2005)

Cheers Shaun, i also have them on my routine, been following it to the T, just not sure what exercise does what to which muscle yet.

AJ


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

you could try putting the incline press and fly work at the start of your workout, i do flat first one week then incline first the next week works pretty well for me.


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

you could try putting the incline press and fly work at the start of your workout, i do flat first one week then incline first the next week works pretty well for me.


----------



## Munchie (Sep 4, 2005)

I normally do Bench Press 1st, then incline press 2nd and the incline and flat flys after the bench machine, do you think it would make much difference doing them before?

I guess i would be more fresh to start with.


----------



## Munchie (Sep 4, 2005)

I normally do Bench Press 1st, then incline press 2nd and the incline and flat flys after the bench machine, do you think it would make much difference doing them before?

I guess i would be more fresh to start with.


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

wnen i do incline first i can lift more weight cause wnen i do flat bench i push mself as hard as i can, so i just rotate things 2 try and even things out not saying it will work 4 u we are all different, but i try to keep my workouts interesting by doing something different whether that be forced reps, negatives reps, use dumbells instead of barbell or just changing the order a little bit,


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

wnen i do incline first i can lift more weight cause wnen i do flat bench i push mself as hard as i can, so i just rotate things 2 try and even things out not saying it will work 4 u we are all different, but i try to keep my workouts interesting by doing something different whether that be forced reps, negatives reps, use dumbells instead of barbell or just changing the order a little bit,


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

I do decline flys and incline press(superset) that coupled with cross-overs(not sure correct term seems to have worked wonders so far......


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

Jonny said:


> I do decline flys and incline press(superset) that coupled with cross-overs(not sure correct term seems to have worked wonders so far......


i call them cable flys, think thats what you mean and i agree they are a very good exercise for your chest.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

stick to the basics-incline bench press and military press-isolation exercises dont build muscle-they shape it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah cable flys! Thanks can't believe I forgot that (still a beginner/idoit)


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> isolation exercises dont build muscle-they shape it!


not really bro, isolation exercises are pretty good for building muscle.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

even if youre not using gear? :shock:


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> even if youre not using gear? :shock:


yeah even if your not using gear.

Dont get me wrong you should base your routine around heavy compound lifts but so called "isolation" exercises are usefull too.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

IF your big enuff-i`d agree-most peeps are not(by that i`mean close to your target weight)this is debating yes -not hijacking :lol: claws retracted-haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

With incline bench press make the bar go right down or dumbbell. This ensures complete ROM and development


----------



## universal11 (Jan 3, 2006)

incline dumbe press, with incline flys, that works the best for me


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah i have found this to be a good combination .

:wink:

Try starting with incline flys and then doing incline press you will soon find were your upper chest is.

Also when cutting you can superset incline fly with incline press :lol:


----------



## ROKKER (Sep 26, 2004)

I have found an effective way of targetting the upper pecs is incline db press, 2-3 warm up sets then 2 all out heavy sets (5-6 reps).

I follow this up with incline bench or smith machine with a lighter weight, concentrating on a full range of motion and bringing the bar right down into the neck area.(3 x 8-10 reps)

I then move onto a low incline db flye again concentrating on a full range of motion and squeezing at the top.(3 x 8-10 reps)


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

Hard to believe no one has mentioned pull-overs. When executed with perfect form (sqeezing your pecs together at the top of the movement), they are extremely effective.

Start off with Incline barbell press, then go to pullovers on a flat bench, using a dumbell (as I find dumbells to be the most effective, especially when sqeezing at the top of the movement).


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i agree there, although my gym only goes up to 40kg dumbells so pullovers aren't worth doing


----------

